# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Vandecruz's wild caught Betta macrostoma

## Vandecruz

Recently i had just aquired a pair of Wild caught Macrostoma so thought of sharing some photos with *you* guys :Grin: 





And Here Comes the Cute part of the Flaring process...

----------


## Savant

Wow.... so cute with their mouths open!!

----------


## illumnae

lovely specimens you got vandecruz, so when you venturing into the apisto dark side?  :Wink:

----------


## Vandecruz

> Wow.... so cute with their mouths open!!


yap,i too love the part when they flare but not very easy to take some good shots when they are flaring as they will become very agressive,these are so far the best i can take :Laughing: 




> lovely specimens you got vandecruz, so when you venturing into the apisto dark side?


Thank alot Bro,maybe i will you will never know but so far no plans for them yet as i have some more specimens to collect before i get to settle down :Grin:

----------


## exotic_idiot

Very nice wild pair... The colours are very striking!!! :Cool: 



> apisto dark side?


Bro, where got dark side??? Bright side ok??? Heeheee faster join in our growing family :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Vandecruz

haha yea ,its the male striking colour that attract me in the first place too  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

*poison injecting* If you think macrostomas have striking colours, you should see some of the apistos around (c328's lighting/settings don't do the fish justice). they make macrostomas look dull in comparison!

----------


## exotic_idiot

> *poison injecting* If you think macrostomas have striking colours, you should see some of the apistos around (c328's lighting/settings don't do the fish justice). they make macrostomas look dull in comparison!


Hahaaa :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Yeah... Agree with bro illumnae... If kept in good conditions with lots of TLC, the colours will all burst out in no time... :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

Haha I beg to differ. I've kept macrostoma and apistogrammas before. Love both.

----------


## Vandecruz

yep agree with you bros but so far ,macrostoma is still one of my favourite as when they get to flare ,just simple love their cute expression :Grin:

----------


## apistomaster

> *poison injecting* If you think macrostomas have striking colours, you should see some of the apistos around (c328's lighting/settings don't do the fish justice). they make macrostomas look dull in comparison!


illumnae,
We are not a little biased are we? You know I love wild Bettas, wild Angels, wild SA Dwarf Cichlids and most of all, wild Discus.
vandecruz,
Your Betta macrostoma are magnificent fish. I wish you success in breeding this rare Betta species

----------


## illumnae

they aren't so rare over on this side of the globe larry  :Smile: 

I largely share your tastes with regards to your latter 3 loves, but i'm afraid i am biased more towards those 3 rather than the former  :Wink:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

To each his own i guess... Nice macrostoma pair! Very nice colouration! What's your tank size and temperature? How's the pair so far?

----------


## Vandecruz

> illumnae,
> We are not a little biased are we? You know I love wild Bettas, wild Angels, wild SA Dwarf Cichlids and most of all, wild Discus.
> vandecruz,
> Your Betta macrostoma are magnificent fish. I wish you success in breeding this rare Betta species


Thank alot Bro for your kind compliments :Grin: 




> To each his own i guess... Nice macrostoma pair! Very nice colouration! What's your tank size and temperature? How's the pair so far?


thank alot bro for your sweet compliments, i so far are keeping them at a temp of 26 degrees and the pair are doing so far so good, never fight at all and *you* will love it when *you* see them sleep togther  :Grin:

----------


## Quixotic

Vandecruz, please kindly take note of the SMS languages, e.g. 'u', 'gd' and so on. They are strongly discouraged in the forum as they are really really really difficult to read.

Many thanks!

----------


## Vandecruz

> Vandecruz, please kindly take note of the SMS languages, e.g. 'u', 'gd' and so on. They are strongly discouraged in the forum as they are really really really difficult to read.
> 
> Many thanks!


Okie,i do understood but apologise for the overlooked in correcting that,i will take note of that

----------


## illumnae

don't get me wrong, i think this pair of macrostoma are definitely pretty!  :Smile:  the "buay song" (read: not happy) look can be interesting

----------


## Vandecruz

> don't get me wrong, i think this pair of macrostoma are definitely pretty!  the "buay song" (read: not happy) look can be interesting


Yeap No worry bro,i agree with you on that"Buay Song " expression which look kinda cute to me

----------


## YiDaLi

Impressive pair of wild caught marcosotoma there! Thanks for sharing. By the way, have they breed bro?

----------


## exotic_idiot

Any updates on your pair? :Grin:

----------


## YiDaLi

> Any updates on your pair?


Yup! With pictures as well :Razz:  :Grin:

----------

